# Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black



## Scoolman (Nov 5, 2013)

*I am looking to get one. I was hoping to get some help from those of you whom have been keeping them. What is the temperament like, anyone know anything about the venom, how much humidity.
I am thinking a 20gal long turned on end, and planted as a vivarium; like the vivarium I did with my T. stirmi, Precious.

At what size do the females begin to get the black color? Would a 2" specimen that is still brown, most likely be male?



Thank you all for any input you can offer.



For the search police:
Yes I used the search function. Yes I looked through the 262 posts that it generated. And now, I am here asking for current and relevant information.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Nov 5, 2013)

Scoolman said:


> *I am looking to get one. I was hoping to get some help from those of you whom have been keeping them. What is the temperament like, anyone know anything about the venom, how much humidity.
> I am thinking a 20gal long turned on end, and planted as a vivarium; like the vivarium I did with my T. stirmi, Precious.
> 
> At what size do the females begin to get the black color? Would a 2" specimen that is still brown, most likely be male?
> ...


Venom should be what you would expect from other OW arboreals, avoid getting tagged. They are defensive, even at a small size.

2" female






Keep them moist with enough substrate for burrowing but with a slab of corkbark. 

Check out this website if you haven't already---> https://sites.google.com/site/asianarboreals/lampropelmasp."borneoblack"


2.25" male






2" female






1.1






Nymphs 






They are a great species! Enjoy!  -Chad

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got Lampropelma violaceopes in all sizes, and from my limited experience with Borneo Blacks they seem to be similar.  They're both shy, mostly nocturnal, and avoid confrontation.   They're capable of fast bursts when caught out in the open (especially when young), but to get bitten would likely involve something stupid on the owner's part.  Male Borneo Blacks are brown fairly young and a 4" SA male can shed and become a 6" MM (happened to me).  Care is easy for Lampropelma: slightly moist substrate, moderate ventilation, full water bowl, and a good place to hide.  

For me, a 20 gallon cage would be overkill for an adult female.  10 gallon would be more practical.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scoolman (Nov 5, 2013)

Sweet thanks guys.
Yes I just read that site Advan, good info. Thanks
Yeah, I decided a 10gal on end would be good. Thanks Poec. 
I am fairly certain this specimen is male. Looks like I will be searching for a date for him soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 5, 2013)

advan said:


> Venom should be what you would expect from other OW arboreals, avoid getting tagged. They are defensive, even at a small size.


I have never gotten a threat pose from a Lampropelma, although I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to if they were startled.  Mine spend a lot of time in their retreats, apparently reading or on their cell phones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## spiderengineer (Nov 5, 2013)

one of the few old world I ever got a threat display from was my lampropelma nigerrimum and it was only 2nd or third instar at the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## user 666 (Mar 15, 2017)

I have a couple borneo black Ts about an inch and a half in size. Neither has shown an inclination to be arboreal even though they have cork bark and fake leaves to climb. Instead they both spun a hide tube near the ground.

Is that normal?


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 15, 2017)

user 666 said:


> I have a couple borneo black Ts about an inch and a half in size. Neither has shown an inclination to be arboreal even though they have cork bark and fake leaves to climb. Instead they both spun a hide tube near the ground.
> 
> Is that normal?


yes, keep them with deep substrate when young. they generally turn more arboreal as they grow.


----------



## user 666 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks.

Coincidentally that is how my L nigerimum is behaving right now, and it is about the same size. Or at least I think it is the same size; that T has been a pet hole since I rehoused it two months back.


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 15, 2017)

user 666 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Coincidentally that is how my L nigerimum is behaving right now, and it is about the same size. Or at least I think it is the same size; that T has been a pet hole since I rehoused it two months back.


yup, i keep mine in 32oz delis half filled with sub, then some cork bark and plastic plants for webbing and eventually, climbing.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 15, 2017)

user 666 said:


> I have a couple borneo black Ts about an inch and a half in size. Neither has shown an inclination to be arboreal even though they have cork bark and fake leaves to climb. Instead they both spun a hide tube near the ground.
> 
> Is that normal?


yep



user 666 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Coincidentally that is how my L nigerimum is behaving right now, and it is about the same size. Or at least I think it is the same size; that T has been a pet hole since I rehoused it two months back.


Aside from Avicularia and its close cousins, pretty much all other arboreals start out essentially terrestrial, preferring the ground.   Most of these become more arboreal as adults.  

Although they live at ground level when small, many, if not most _will_ go up to feed.


----------



## advan (Mar 15, 2017)

cold blood said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from Avicularia and its close cousins, pretty much all other arboreals start out essentially terrestrial, preferring the ground.   Most of these become more arboreal as adults


I would add "in captivity."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

